# shock gobble ?



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok I have seen these calls and played with them at the stores, but when in the heck would you use the shock gobble? I use a box call and when I do draw a tag I always call them in with that, I am curious to know when to use it, Thanks.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used them for a locator call with great results. Sit in the woods long enough and listen to the owls and crows and never here a Tom respond, but shock gobble and see how many toms respond.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Calls designed to elicit a "shock gobble" are not for calling turkeys to you. They are locator calls. Toms will gobble when startled. That is the purpose of these calls. They are used to get a fix on a gobbler without calling him to you. You then would move within 100 yds or so, set up, and then use other calls to coax him in.

Don't use yelps as a locator, especially pre-season. Yes, you can get a tom to gobble at a yelp, but that just educates birds.


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

i never use them in the morning,,, i find they are better used in mid day, or evening,, u are just trying to find where they are at when u dont know!!! i got rid of the common owl and crow calls years ago,, i felt they here them all the time, and i found that i needed to be fairly close to them to shock them! but thats just me! , what i found made my birds gobble was, car horns, train whistles,and low flying airplanes!! strange but true. i then looked for loud out of the norm noices!! i took a elk cow call, a goose call a hawk call!!! and coyote yelpers also!! pow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gets them every time!! and all are much louder than owl and crow calls!! i think its all about the pitch of the tone!! thats just my take on it! try someting out of the norm!! ive also heard of people useing blow horns< extream but u never know!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Owl calls very early morning just to place a roosted bird. Crow, goose and crane mid day sometimes works for me. I never use predator calls though they might work. I don't want a bird thinking there's a yote around. 

As far as using a turkey call to locate a bird it works. However, you may have a tom on you before you can set up. Or a silent bird may be just over the next hill. I prefer to know where the bird is before he knows where I'm at.

Evrything works and then again everything fails. We each learn from our mistakes. I know. I've made many and still do.

Good hunting


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Im not sure if I understand your original post in whether why you want a call to make a bird shock gobble??? Or whether you are talking about a gobble shaker???

Some good opinions have been expressed about getting birds to shock gobble. But IMO once you have found a good crow call, one that makes birds gobble when they wont gobble to crows and gets gobbles with consistency, it is one of the most valuable tools in your aresenal. 

If you can get a bird to gobble to a non turkey call, there is no rush to set up move etc etc. It buys you time to make your move without the risk of the bird running in like if you struck him with a turkey call.


----------



## nu-waystove.com (Jan 8, 2009)

We use a shock gobble call in the morning 100% of the time. Dont get me wrong we always put our turkey to bed at night if possible however, in the morning you never know if someone bumped them in the night or whatever. It's nice to know you are setting up on a bird that you is actually there. It also helps to know when getting set up so you and your buddy don't mess up your plans by walking under a roosted bird. If that happens most of the time the show is over!:smile-mad. We use crow calls(my favorite), owl calls, preditor calls, and goose calls. We have found that if one call doesn't work it does'nt mean another wont. If it still seems to not be working you may be trying too early. let the woods wake up and try again. by doing this you may find a bird in a different area easier to get to. hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Screaming peacock,best locater call IMO.


----------



## South Branch (Feb 3, 2009)

I second the peacock screamer. It makes me want to scream after I blast on it.:lol:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have an Acrylic Goose call that is LOUD! and I let off one big loud honk (like they do as a greeting honk in the begining of a competition routine) and that seems to set them off most times....I only do it once though....

If I get a response I move towards them and then use a crow call to get them to gobble again.....until I can pinpoint exactly where the birds are.....


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes I like that single honk with a acrylic goose call too. If turkeys and geese are sharing the same field I will go nuts on a goose call to get them to gobble. Got a big tom a few years ago around noon getting ready to leave yelped a few times nothing called on my goose call and a tom that I didn't see in the field gobbled, after that he responded to my hen calls he had an 11in beard. If I would have left prolly would have spooked him.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

The gobbler tubes are great locators. I use it also as a challenge call when we have a dominant bird in the field within view.


----------

